# Connecting subpanel to main panel



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

you must have the 60 amp breaker installed in the main box before you ran the wire to the subfeed box because this will help to protect the cable from damage and islolation if need any repairs at later date.

and at the subfeed box on the 60 amp breaker there when you back feeding it you should have a lockdown kit installed it [ some inspectors will check this one ]

Merci , Marc


----------



## rtyui2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Marc, 
what do you mean by back feeding and what is the lockdown kit?
Thanks
Mike



frenchelectrican said:


> you must have the 60 amp breaker installed in the main box before you ran the wire to the subfeed box because this will help to protect the cable from damage and islolation if need any repairs at later date.
> 
> and at the subfeed box on the 60 amp breaker there when you back feeding it you should have a lockdown kit installed it [ some inspectors will check this one ]
> 
> Merci , Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

rtyui2 said:


> Marc,
> what do you mean by back feeding and what is the lockdown kit?
> Thanks
> Mike


 
The backfeeding mean the breaker work in reverse of the normal outgoing breaker operation.

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=61868

note this is a pdf file.

that one example of lockdown what some called retating kit.

sorry my word is not in right place but once you see this one i am sure you will understand this but keep in your mind some brand breakers may have diffrent style of retaing or lockdown kit.

so it depending on what breaker box you have it will have diffrent part number there 

the reason why i say lock down because this box will include more than 6 throw on breakers and the other reason why if this subfeed box is on diffrent floor or locatation not in sight of main breaker box then you have to install it.

[ this is pretty spefciced by the code ]

Merci, Marc


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

rtyui2

Question I have is was this a backfed design breaker panel or is it a main lug only panel that you but a double pole breaker in? Could you share the make and model with us so we can check it out? 

The cable you ran should be 4 wires generally called 6/3 with ground... (H-H-N-Grd). The sub-panel needs to have the neutral and grounds separate. 
The below diagram lays out the main things that need to be considered but is not intended as a "how to" diagram. Pay particular attention to the neutral bar and separate ground bar. Ask questions if you don't understand the diagram.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

How can you backfeed a panel that derives power from the the same source? If your talking generators, then I get it. But a sub panel being fed from a main service panel, you are not backfeeding anything. The sub is simply an extension of the existing service panel. Yes, main breaker in the main and in the sub. With 20 circuits available in the sub...Another main.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

JV

There sub-panels that do not accept main breakers nor do they have main lugs. A double pole breaker is designed to be installed just like it was going to feed a branch circuit and it is backfed by the main panel to energize the bus bars of the sub-panel. This is called a backfed breaker panel because the double pole breaker is recieving power backwards of normal... ie....like a main breaker.


----------



## rtyui2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello, the subpanel is a GE, main lug that accepts a double pole breaker. I did install 6/3 cable with ground. The subpanel does have separate neutral and ground bars. I have a follow up question. Do I need to run a separate ground wire (for example #6 stranded copper) from the sub panel to the ground rod next to the main service panel? 
Thanks
Mike



Stubbie said:


> rtyui2
> 
> Question I have is was this a backfed design breaker panel or is it a main lug only panel that you but a double pole breaker in? Could you share the make and model with us so we can check it out?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

No you do not run a ground wire back to the main panel ground rod. That was some of what I was trying to say with the no ground rod required labeling under the sub-panel in the diagram.


----------



## rtyui2 (Nov 21, 2007)

*separate ground*

Thanks for your help



Stubbie said:


> No you do not run a ground wire back to the main panel ground rod. That was some of what I was trying to say with the no ground rod required labeling under the sub-panel in the diagram.


----------



## wiredog (Dec 7, 2007)

take the 6/3 from the 60amp breaker the main panel and attach it to the lugs in the sub panel nuetral and grounds must be seperate


----------

